# Eyebrows



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

Whats the obsession with eyebrows?
What are ur eyebrow preferences?
Do you absolutely HATE when other people's eyebrows are better than yours??? Does it make your blood boil?
Share ur thoughts!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 5, 2015)

Eye brows are probably the thing I care least about. Unless you are a bright blonde with super dark, 2 inch wide brows, it really is nothing of concern.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

I never really take notice on one's eyebrows, they're either think, average, or thick.
They're sort of just there for me, nothing really eye-catching.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

I wish I could draw my eyebrows nicely like some but it doesn't concern me very much
sometimes I draw them right but most of the time I miss


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 5, 2015)

I see Instagram videos of people enhancing their eyebrows and I'm just like "why the heck don't mine even look that good before they fill them in??" 

I do get filled with hatred when I see beautiful brows, my blood boils with jealousy (lol). But yet I never try to actually fill mine in since I'm not the best with makeup anyway. I'd like to learn how to though.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

piichinu said:


> Whats the obsession with eyebrows?
> What are ur eyebrow preferences?
> Do you absolutely HATE when other people's eyebrows are better than yours??? Does it make your blood boil?
> Share ur thoughts!



looks like someone has salt stuck in their eyebrows :/


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

Esphas said:


> looks like someone has salt stuck in their eyebrows :/



more like someone else has the salt in their eyebrows


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

I've been seeing the word "salt" quite A LOT lately


----------



## Joy (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm not too crazy about the whole eyebrow on fleek thing.
I have bushy(ish) eyebrows already so I just maintain them.
Maybe if I knew how to fill them in I'd probably like the fad better.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 5, 2015)

My eyebrows are always on fleek so I never have a problem.


----------



## crystalchild (Sep 5, 2015)

seeing flawless brows is so satisfying to me, like... damn. you go, friend. good job.

as for myself, i have no idea how to do it... i mean i've tried to fill them in before, but it looks so weird to me; i have really thin blonde eyebrows so seeing myself with darker thicker brows just looks wrong. it probably wouldn't hurt to practice my make-up skills, but i'm not especially displeased with the way i usually look anyway, so i haven't bothered.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 5, 2015)

my eyebrows are truly beautiful, soap and glory brow archery guys, it saves lives


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)

yeah it makes my blood boil when someones eyebrows are better than mine.


----------



## Aestivate (Sep 5, 2015)

Eyebrows are probably the last body part I would get jealous about. Though I always have a good laugh when I see another girl with those 'painted' eyebrows.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't really care about peoples eyebrows, unless they are like really bad.


----------



## tobi! (Sep 5, 2015)

I get a unibrow so I gotta get them done


----------



## kayleee (Sep 5, 2015)

Okay eyebrows are sooo important but honestly some people go way too overboard with drawing them on... Your eyebrows shouldn't be the very first thing I notice when I look at your face and also make sure you're using the correct color for them, so many people do them wayyyyyy too dark and it looks absolutely ridiculous

and also please don't over pluck it looks so bad please just don't do it if you can't shape them right yourself just have a professional do it like seriously it's not worth it I HATE WHEN PEOPLE OVERPLUCK THEIR BROWS!!!! Seriously a unibrow is preferable to over plucked brows god I HATE IT!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And on that note I have super nice eyebrows if I say so myself but the nice understated kind like I don't draw them on or anything cause most people are terrible at it probably including myself


----------



## Megan. (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't understand the obsession with eyebrows being on "fleek".


----------



## ams (Sep 5, 2015)

Eyebrows are very important to me, but at the same time I really don't like when people draw on or fill in their eyebrows. It makes them look like a completely different person.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 5, 2015)

Eyebrows can make or break a face. Just like a nose.


----------



## milkday (Sep 5, 2015)

I just leave them like they are. I mean, I don't think that there's anything wrong with them (they're the least ugh part of my face) so why bother?


----------



## rubyy (Sep 5, 2015)

lmao on the first day of school on thursday i made my group chat do an 'eyebrows on fleek' prayer for me so when i fill them in and stuff they're oN FLEEK FOR THE FIRST DAY OF SCHOOL AND I SLAY EVERYONE WHO WALKS PAST ME


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Rubyy said:


> lmao on the first day of school on thursday i made my group chat do an 'eyebrows on fleek' prayer for me so when i fill them in and stuff they're oN FLEEK FOR THE FIRST DAY OF SCHOOL AND I SLAY EVERYONE WHO WALKS PAST ME



YOU GO GIRL


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 5, 2015)

eyebrows are important because they really do frame your face. but i'm more so the type that thinks that as long as you maintain them, it's fine. i think they look better plucked (for girls at least), but guys need to stay away from waxing their brows. it looks so weird when eyebrows are overly shaped/thin on guys

- - - Post Merge - - -



ams said:


> Eyebrows are very important to me, but at the same time I really don't like when people draw on or fill in their eyebrows. It makes them look like a completely different person.



eh, i think if you fill them in and they still look natural, it's nice. like me, i have sort of sparse brows, so if i don't fill them in, my face looks sort of washed out. just gotta know when to stop.


----------



## Joy (Sep 5, 2015)

ams said:


> Eyebrows are very important to me, but at the same time I really don't like when people draw on or fill in their eyebrows. It makes them look like a completely different person.



This!

Edit: I actually don't mind if they look natural but if they obviously look like you've done some work then honey that ain't cute.


----------



## tui (Sep 5, 2015)

I have very very faint bodyhair including eyebrows because my natural haircolour is ginger, and now I have permanently dyed a dark brown/black I draw them on. 

They looked abysmal at first, but like winged eyeliner, I practiced and picked it up easy so I don't settle for bad brows in the morning anymore


----------



## wassop (Sep 5, 2015)

i like it when they're well groomed and trimmed but natural


----------



## ams (Sep 5, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> eh, i think if you fill them in and they still look natural, it's nice. like me, i have sort of sparse brows, so if i don't fill them in, my face looks sort of washed out. just gotta know when to stop.



Yeah for sure to each their own, I just freak out when someone washes their face and I don't recognize them anymore.


----------



## ams (Sep 5, 2015)

oh my double post


----------



## Tao (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't usually notice eyebrows at all. Whether they're well groomed or all natural, they look the same to me.


I can't stand when they're 'overly' filled in or entirely drawn on though. I mean, I'll notice if somebody has filled them in a little bit but it's not *that* bad, but some people...My lord, they look like they're from another planet, trying to fit in among the 'hoomanz'.


Saying that, I do have a bit of a monobrow so I do sort that out, but it stops there. I just remember talking to this person I liked and hearing "I've known you 3 years and never noticed you had a monobrow"...Got me right in the feels.


----------



## Mari_AC (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't really notice people's eyebrows, unless there's something odd about them. I pluck mine so they look tidy, but not too much. I wouldn't like them to be too thin... Kinda like Lucy Hale's. Or that's what I try, lol.


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 5, 2015)

I usually get mine waxed every 2 months or so


----------



## iamnothyper (Sep 5, 2015)

eyebrows frame your face and can really help the overall "look" you give off
though, keeping up with plucking them and whatnot is a pain so... nah...


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2015)

Eyebrows are okay, not the most important part of a face imo. I'm all for thin eyebrows though; thick and bushy ones don't appeal me too much, but are hardly a problem.


----------



## Joy (Sep 5, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Eyebrows can make or break a face. Just like a nose.



Huh a nose breaks a face? For me it was always a smile


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 5, 2015)

Joy said:


> Huh a nose breaks a face? For me it was always a smile


Smiles are always a good thing to me.

Noses and eyebrows can frame a face. They matter. Eyebrows more so as they also tell facial expressions.


----------



## tumut (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't care, sometimes It looks weird when people dye their hair and have different colored eyebrows.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> YOU GO GIRL



my left eyebrow is so easy to fill in like oh my god fleek slay yas 10/10 but my right eyebrow is the devil of my life every. single. morning.


----------



## AS176 (Sep 5, 2015)

Eyebrows are important to me, they look best when they're dark and not too big not too small. Like crisp looking I'd that makes sense lol


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 5, 2015)

ON FLEEK!


----------



## Jake (Sep 5, 2015)

Everyone says I have fierce eyebrows and I'm like ok,... Like they're just eyebrows and I don't think mine are that great but I can appreciate when others have gr8 eyebrows


----------



## Azza (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't care about eyebrows. I would onoy be concerned is they were really thick and bushy... Like little tufts... Please no.


----------



## AS176 (Sep 5, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Everyone says I have fierce eyebrows and I'm like ok,... Like they're just eyebrows and I don't think mine are that great but I can appreciate when others have gr8 eyebrows



Lol fierce


----------



## Joy (Sep 5, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Everyone says I have fierce eyebrows and I'm like ok,... Like they're just eyebrows and I don't think mine are that great but I can appreciate when others have gr8 eyebrows



How fierce are we talking? Like Beyonce fierce?


----------



## meeddle (Sep 5, 2015)

Eyebrows are one of the first things I notice on a face, since I usually look at people's eyes first. ^^"
I'm a bit iffy on how they look, since they give such a character to people's faces. I don't mind people doing their eyebrows, as long as they don't manipulate the natural shape of them too much. .o.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Everyone says I have fierce eyebrows and I'm like ok,... Like they're just eyebrows and I don't think mine are that great but I can appreciate when others have gr8 eyebrows



they are correct


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 5, 2015)

What are eyebrows? I don't have them


----------



## Money Hunter (Sep 5, 2015)

unibrow ftw


----------



## piichinu (Sep 5, 2015)

anyway!!  

i never put what i thought about eyebrows so

i dont like when people have weird shapes and thats basically it


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 5, 2015)

I wish I had eyebrows. Honestly I just think eyebrows in general are wonderful things! Have you seen photos of what people would look like without eyebrows?? Fuzzy, straight, flying bird away shaped eyebrows...we should all appreciate their existence. 
Or else.


----------



## biibii (Sep 5, 2015)

my aesthetic:


Spoiler:  CUSSING



I be looking like the Mona Lisa


----------



## Juurii (Sep 5, 2015)

honestly tho filling in eyebrows makes people look so much better. just gotta know how to do it.
it's like contouring too much and you look like a clown like god bless.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 6, 2015)

I like really thick eyebrows, and I totally envy other people's eyebrow game, I try to thicken mine a bit but it's hard to shade them right without it looking too fake. Zachary Quinto has the best eyebrows ever.


----------



## Ste (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm a male and I don't mind eyebrows, as long as there normal and well...clean. Hairs between eyebrows are an absolute pain to have.


----------



## Azza (Sep 6, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I like really thick eyebrows, and I totally envy other people's eyebrow game, I try to thicken mine a bit but it's hard to shade them right without it looking too fake. Zachary Quinto has the best eyebrows ever.



Omg I remember that photo :') . I feel like I shouldn't, but I do. I hate thick eyebrows tho :I


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 6, 2015)

My friends always tell me I have the best eyebrows, but I didnt think thick eyebrows were "in."


----------



## Jarrad (Sep 6, 2015)

piiichinu its ok i heard u can get stick-on eyebrows that totally look reaistic!!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2015)

Princess and Jake both have flawless eyebrows.

I used to put effort into making sure mine looked decent each morning. Then I dyed my hair much darker and I couldn't be bothered with experimenting to find something that suited.


----------



## Athera (Sep 6, 2015)

Brows are a massive contributor to facial beauty, they're pretty important. I'm not into that whole 'brows on point/fleek' but if you do your brows nicely, they make you look 10x sexier than you already are.


----------



## sock (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm not bothered about mine, they're as they were when I was born


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

Don't care, but I don't really like when people draw them on themselves, it's very ugly and unless you have some real art skills you're not getting away with it jfc, some looks like bad unibrow costumes lol


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 6, 2015)

Okay, but question. How do we all take care of our brows? I get mine threaded because my natural brows try and become a monobrow that tries to combine with my hairline. And I have a big forehead.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 6, 2015)

i used to have a natural unibrow lol, looking at old photos of me makes me kinda feel sick ahha )x

now i just make them look not super ugly. my twin has a much bigger obsessing with her eyebrows....


----------



## piichinu (Sep 6, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> piiichinu its ok i heard u can get stick-on eyebrows that totally look reaistic!!!



omg do you have any for sale?????? :///


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't really do a **** about mine. they are not that bushy nor do they grow a lot so I just let em be


----------



## Jawile (Sep 6, 2015)

Someone in my school told me "You have nice eyebrows, for a guy" so that's good I guess

I don't really pay attention to eyebrows at all tho


----------



## TarzanGirl (Sep 6, 2015)

I find the wording of the question most unusual. I don't mess with my eyebrows much. I do a little plucking of strays but other than that nothing. I think really thin, obviously waxed eyebrows and drawn on eyebrows look awful and totally fake.


----------



## princessmorgan (Sep 6, 2015)

When I was a teenager, thin brows were it. Now it's Karlie Kloss ones... I just smile at folks who draw them on like cholas and Bianca del Rio, it's not my place to judge, but I do without saying anything and then think of what a nice person they could be and how I shouldn't be mean in my head. Yay for passive agressiveness!


----------



## chronic (Sep 6, 2015)

Depends on the face although waxed and 'permanent marker looking' eyebrows are ghastly. A disgrace to eyebrow fleeking everywhere, without a doubt.

When I see someone with unnatural coloured eyebrows my blood boils... they almost always look good. #outfleeked.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

thin brows are cray i prefer em bushy.

also yeah if you have a disease it's one thing but tbh some people who style their 'brows a bit too much are cray


----------



## Llust (Sep 6, 2015)

my eyebrows arent thick yet they arent thin. i dont care about it's shape, but the most i do is pluck random hair around it every now and then. i couldnt care less about anyone else's eyebrows either


----------



## Beardo (Sep 6, 2015)

Mine are thick and dark, so I don't have to draw them on, but I do have to get them waxed.


----------



## Juurii (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 7, 2015)

eyebrows are a huge thing imo!! call me a bad person but my friend has '_bad_' eyebrows and it annoys me to no end


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 7, 2015)

I get mine waxed and thinned out but enough so it still looks natural with a natural curve in them. Other than that, I don't do anything to them. 
I find when people draw their eyebrows it looks weird.


----------



## Aryxia (Sep 7, 2015)

Mine are nicely shaped and have a good level of density, so I don't really have to worry about them  I don't really notice eyebrows on other people unless they're non-existent, over-plucked, or really, really bushy.


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 7, 2015)

I cringe at those terribly drawn on, dark eyebrows. If you don't know how to do eyebrows, just don't bother.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> I cringe at those terribly drawn on, dark eyebrows. If you don't know how to do eyebrows, just don't bother.



^^so much this.

like.. just stay away from it or let your natural brows grow >.>


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 7, 2015)

My eyebrows are okay I guess. Like I have medium blonde hair (not light but not dark), but my eyebrows are a lighter brown colour. They're not thin but they're not thick. They're just average I guess. But I feel like if I were to fill them in it would just look bad and dodgy and stuff, so I don't bother. Plus I feel like... When some people fill in their eyebrows, it makes them look worse than they were before.

I honestly don't like it when people fill in their eyebrows so they are ridiculously thick, because apparently that's what looks good at the moment. But I'm not saying people CAN'T do that. You can. You can fill in your eyebrows however you want. It just does not look good. 

But I don't really care too much about them otherwise.


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Sep 7, 2015)

I've never touched my eyebrows.


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 7, 2015)

I usually just don't pay attention to eyebrows. But my girlfriend has some messy, long ones at times and sometimes I notice and my OCD kicks in. So I just fix them. She loves it.


----------



## Android (Sep 7, 2015)

I have really good eyebrows.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

My sis says I have the perfect eubriws

- - - Post Merge - - -

My sis says I have the perfect eyebrows


----------

